# Clinique make-up- is it just me?



## octobersunshine (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm new here and have learned a lot just by reading the other threads. I don't like to wear much make-up except when I play around with it




but I've noticed that Clinique superbalanced make-up has caused me to break out a lot and makes me feel and look like I"m wearing a cakey mask



Has this happened to anybody else? I would like to stop using it but don't want to waste it either. Are there other brands any of you would suggest that aren't too expensive but don't cause flare ups. I have combination skin and am looking for something that looks and feels natural but not too costly. Any advice will help. Thanks!!!


----------



## Sophia (Jul 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *octobersunshine* Hey everyone, I'm new here and have learned a lot just by reading the other threads. I don't like to wear much make-up except when I play around with it



but I've noticed that Clinique superbalanced make-up has caused me to break out a lot and makes me feel and look like I"m wearing a cakey mask



Has this happened to anybody else? I would like to stop using it but don't want to waste it either. Are there other brands any of you would suggest that aren't too expensive but don't cause flare ups. I have combination skin and am looking for something that looks and feels natural but not too costly. Any advice will help. Thanks!!! *Well I use Clinique's Superfit Make up for a couple of months, it's for oily skins but it is a lot better than Superbalanced.I've tried and it is really cakey!!But I suggest you not to buy any Clinique's founations! Many girls have problems with their foundations!! I highly reccomend you Biotherm's foundations and especially Sense Matte! But here in Greece Biotherm's products have the same price with Clinique's!! But it's worth it!!



*


----------



## monniej (Jul 15, 2005)

if it's breaking you out stop using it immediately. rather loose a few bucks than to create a lasting skin problem. have you ever tried prescriptives. not cheap, but excellent quality!


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 15, 2005)

I also used Superfit a few times, but after I bought it I learned that while it is oil-free it's not non-comedogenic. (Oil-free makeups do not have oils but can contain other greasy ingredients that can clog your pores. Makeup labeled noncomedogenic or nonacnegenic shouldn't have any ingredients that clog your pores, although it does vary slighty from person to person.)

Monniej is right about Prescriptives; that was THE only brand of foundation, concealor, and powder that my dermatologist would let me wear. (I have very oily skin prone to clogged pores but not true acne -- but many treatments for acne work for clogged pores too.) However lately I've been using some other brands that don't seem to cause any more breakouts than Prescriptives, and they're cheaper! Right now I am using L'Oreal's Mattique Foundation -- it's a medium coverage so it can hide my lighter pink blemishes (but not the big red ones!) but I don't think it feels too heavy.

I would definitely recommend stop using the Clinique foundation ... I would rather waste $20 of foundation that spend who-knows-how-much on acne medications! (And actually, I did throw out the Superfit because I didn't realize it wasn't noncomedogenic when I bought it ... plus the shade I bought didn't match my skin perfectly anyway!)


----------



## sugersoul (Jul 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *octobersunshine* Hey everyone, I'm new here and have learned a lot just by reading the other threads. I don't like to wear much make-up except when I play around with it



but I've noticed that Clinique superbalanced make-up has caused me to break out a lot and makes me feel and look like I"m wearing a cakey mask



Has this happened to anybody else? I would like to stop using it but don't want to waste it either. Are there other brands any of you would suggest that aren't too expensive but don't cause flare ups. I have combination skin and am looking for something that looks and feels natural but not too costly. Any advice will help. Thanks!!! yeah the same thing happened to me



that's why i NEVER EVER use clinique makeup cause it breaks me out so much, and it gets cakey real fast!
so far i have been using biotherm compact foundation, and nothing has happened here


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 16, 2005)

Clinique is pretty hit and miss on my skin. Their City Block sunscreen made me break out really bad, but the City Base Oil-free foundation works really well for me. Is it possible to return the foundation? I've returned used Clinique stuff to Nordstrom with no problem. You might also want to try calling the Clinique main office to see if they will take it back or if they can recommend something else for you.

A brand I like is Bare Escentuals, but make sure to get samples before buying. I've heard that some women break out from Bare Esentuals or don't like it for another reason.


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *octobersunshine* Hey everyone, I'm new here and have learned a lot just by reading the other threads. I don't like to wear much make-up except when I play around with it



but I've noticed that Clinique superbalanced make-up has caused me to break out a lot and makes me feel and look like I"m wearing a cakey mask



Has this happened to anybody else? I would like to stop using it but don't want to waste it either. Are there other brands any of you would suggest that aren't too expensive but don't cause flare ups. I have combination skin and am looking for something that looks and feels natural but not too costly. Any advice will help. Thanks!!! I don't care for any Clinique foundations. You should take it back, they'll let you exchange it for anything or return it if you have your receipt.
I recently bought Shiseido Fluid Foundation which is good but still my all-time favorite foundation is Revlon Colorstay Natural. Looks great ALL DAY!


----------



## octobersunshine (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I won't use it anymore. I bought it online so I'll check to see if they take returns. I think I'll try prescriptives. Do they sell it at any major department store? I also didn't realize it wasn't non-comedogenic when I bought it, I guess I thought non oily....hmm okay... I guess i know better know...costly mistake (not only money wise but face wise too



). Again, thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 16, 2005)

Prescriptives is available at some department stores at least .... but in my local mall, there's only one department store large enough to have makeup counters, and Prescriptives moved out over a year ago.



Which is why I've been experimenting with drugstore brands lately (of course I'm also trying to save money)! But this is a small town with a small mall so I'm not surprised!


----------



## Andi (Jul 16, 2005)

I only used Superfit for a while. the tone was too yellow for me and (so weird!) it dried my combo skin out (nothing ever dried me out before!) and looked cakey and unnatural.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 30, 2005)

Try the Prescriptives flawless skin. It is not cakey and provides lovely coverage. NO breakouts too. I love it and have it Ecru, the lightest shade.


----------



## Sofia (Sep 30, 2005)

I use superfit in nutty and it doesn't cause me to breakout and I don't find that it cakes up on me either. I have yet to try prescriptives.


----------

